# Montreux Jazz Festival - any advice



## Bovisand

Looking to take in the Montreux Jazz Festival next July as part of our 1st continental trip in our new Sundance 630G. Got lots of helpful route tips courtesy of Russell but would really appreciate any advice from anyone who has taken their MH to this festival, particularly on campsites in and around Montreux during what is sure to be a very busy period.
Stephen


----------



## Rapide561

*Montreux*

Hi

Not really the help you are looking for, but whilst in the area, take a visit to the "Chateau de Chillon" just along the lake side - going towards Brig.

Russell


----------



## Smilo

*Re: Montreux*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Not really the help you are looking for, but whilst in the area, take a visit to the "Chateau de Chillon" just along the lake side - going towards Brig.
> 
> Russell


And don't smoke any jazz cigarettes!


----------



## Groovey2shoes

How did you get on at the Montreux jazz festival? I would like to take the family in 2012 - any tips or hints?


----------



## Groovey2shoes

How did you get on at the Montreux jazz festival? I would like to take the family in 2012 - any tips or hints?


----------

